# help guys



## xxSally_McBrooklynxx (Jul 10, 2010)

guyz theres one thing i dont get bout this forum..why you listen to classical music when the jonas brothers are so much better?!?!? 
like seriously i wanna konw what maks classicl music so good?


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

You joined this forum for that?!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

kapitan obchodni lod Czechski!!!!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Because we here on the forum have different tastes than most people. You think the jonas brothers are _better_? It's too subjective.

But we can go on for hours as to why classical music is so good. 

For me:
1. It's Epic
2. It's Beautiful
3. Sometimes, it's Hilarious
4. It nourishes the Soul
5. It expresses a huge array of Emotions

Depends what you want from music. Do you want emotion? Do you want romance? Adventure? Order/Complexity? Or something that's plain fun? Classical music has it all.


----------



## classidaho (May 5, 2009)

+1 for all of the above....and, it can be so powerful as to describe (as your imagination allows) the size of chamber, hall or? in which the recording was made.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Who are the jonas brothers?


----------



## Herkku (Apr 18, 2010)

I also wondered who they are, having never heard of them, but took the time to listen to two of their hits (?) in YouTube. So, it's a pop band from New Jersey, with at least some kind of melodies in their music. I can easily understand that they would have more appeal to girls in their early teens than classical music, or is it just persons having serious difficulties expressing themselves in writing?


----------



## hocket (Feb 21, 2010)

*Herkku wrote:*



> So, it's a pop band from New Jersey, with at least some kind of melodies in their music. I can easily understand that they would have more appeal to girls in their early teens than classical music, or is it just persons having serious difficulties expressing themselves in writing?


The Jonas Brothers are the most notorious example in recent times of American Evangelical Christians brainwashing tweenies -it's targeted at girls under the age of 13. They made their name on the Disney Channel -how rock 'n'roll is that? They just make me think of Cliff Richard. I'm sure the OP just wanted to point and laugh at us. Tragic since I'm sure that within a few years she'll actually be listenng to something decent like Yeasayer or whatever like proper teenagers are supposed to.


----------



## anshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

xxSally_McBrooklynxx said:


> guyz theres one thing i dont get bout this forum..why you listen to classical music when the jonas brothers are so much better?!?!?
> like seriously i wanna konw what maks classicl music so good?


Have you listened to classical music or are you just making a judgement without any basis? This may sound rude but judgements about music have to be made after a great deal of listening and absorbing. We would love to have you on the forum if you can make more informed judgements about music.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Please....I can't believe that people take the OP seriously. He or she is obviously just a troll.


----------



## Toccata (Jun 13, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Please....I can't believe that people take the OP seriously.


I can, and very easily.

The more amazing thing is that the Mods just leave this kind of crap lying around for gullible people to walk right into. It happens time and time again.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Weston said:


> Who are the jonas brothers?


The Beatles of our time.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Opal said:


> The more amazing thing is that the Mods just leave this [remaining invidious text omitted from quotation]...


Posts that violate the Forum Rules are subject to removal.

Posts that don't, aren't.

End of story.


----------



## janne (Apr 13, 2010)

xxSally_McBrooklynxx said:


> guyz theres one thing i dont get bout this forum..why you listen to classical music when the jonas brothers are so much better?!?!?


That statement is worthless for several reasons. I'll give you two of the most obvious:
1. No one can explain why classical music is "better".
2. You can not explain why Jonas brothers are "better".

I somehow get the feeling that you already are aware of this and are trying provoke silly responses.



xxSally_McBrooklynxx said:


> like seriously i wanna konw what maks classicl music so good?


Again, that's the wrong kind of question, and since you already rank Jonas brothers higher I doubt that you are seriously interested.
You could have put it this way "like seriously I wanna know what differences there are between popular music and classical music" Thats something we could actually discuss.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Please....I can't believe that people take the OP seriously. He or she is obviously just a troll.


Yes I agree. It's the first post, written in txtspk and it's provocative. Doh.


----------

